# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Lovely

## Peter NJ

http://www.smn-news.com/st-maarten-s...ple-times.html

----------


## amyb

Another nail in the coffin

----------


## BBT

Yep. Agree

----------


## andynap

A shame. The last time we stayed in Grand  Case there were security guards all over the place. Of course that was a long time ago. Some of the comments says it all.

----------


## phil62

This is a shame. Grand Case used to be one of the best restaurant towns in the Caribbean, and a very pleasant place for an after dinner stroll.

Phil

----------


## marybeth

Well, that makes me even more happy that we decided to "wing it" and try to stay on St Barth on our first night, even without confirmed lodging.  Hate to say it, but I would rather sleep in my car on St Barth then stay in St Martin....and we have done that more than once in the past.

----------


## KevinS

Daily Herald story:

http://www.thedailyherald.com/index....d-robbed-.html

----------


## Earl

Have not been to St Martin/Sint Maarteen since around 2004…will never go back.  Use to stay up from Orient Beach…but Grand Case always made me uncomfortable when dining at night.  Oh well…reminds me of a quote I heard years ago…"Whatever is tolerated will happen".

----------

